# ORCA Olympic Edition



## JimmyORCA

My Orbea Orca Olympic Edition in White and Gold has arrived today. Hopefully will have some time today to go to the bike shop to take a look. The sad thing is that non of the wheels I ordered for it has arrived to Taiwan yet. The special edition Lightweight ORCA wheels will not be here till May June sometime around there. My Toplolino CX2.0 hopefully will arrive sometime in April, I guess for now will find something to piece this bike together. I was expecting the frame in May so no parts are here yet.

Jim


----------



## Tort

I've lost track, how many bikes do you have now? Your like a collector.


----------



## JimmyORCA

This will be bike number 10 again.


----------



## Slave2Gravity

Why was this thread worth starting?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well, I know its worthless without pics, and I would love to have that ready, but the bike is not ready yet. So far only the frame and wheels and brakes have arrived, still waiting for my seat, seat post, and handlebar to arrive to complete the bike. Everything in Taiwan seems to be backordered. I will post some as soon as it is complete.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here are some update pictures of my new ORCA. Only part done, the seat post and handlebar is not here yet, the ones on the bike are borrowed from the distributor. Bad pics will have better pics once its all complete.
























The seat clamp will be changed to gold from ORBEA, hope it will arrive tomorrow, I just got the news of the replacement today.
Jim


----------



## WhyRun

love the gold brakes... did you ever get a dura ace 7970 di2 for your build, i notice you're putting campy on this orca as well?


----------



## JimmyORCA

7970 is not available in Taiwan yet so I decided to stick with Super Record since its working really well on my other bike.


----------



## Tort

Sweet looking with the white and gold. I like that you have your bike practically on the street, must be a low crime area.


----------



## JimmyORCA

This is infront of the bike shop I deal with. Small shop but great service and very safe neighborhood.


----------



## jack.campbell

Which wheels are those ones, The Orca's or the others you mentioned? They look amazing!


----------



## J Squiggles

Those look like the Topolino wheels to me


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes they are the Topolino CX2.0 wheels.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just a little more update, finally got to ride it a bit, still waiting for my 3T LTD Stem and Seat post and look carbon ti pedals, still out of stock. Just got my new limited edition white San Marco Carbon Aspide saddle. Will have more better pictures once the rest of the parts arrive.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

That is one of the nicest frames ever made in my opinion. Drool...


----------



## jhamlin38

nice build. it would look smashing with gold i-links cables. they're awesome cables...


----------



## JimmyORCA

I thought about that, thought it would be a little too much gold, so ended up using Campy cables.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Will have better and clearer photos soon, but its finally done. 
3T LTD handle bar stem and seatpost
San Marco Limited white Aspide Carbon Seat
Zero Gravity Olympic Gold Brakes
Campy SR11
Lightweight Orca limited edition wheels.


----------



## DM.Aelis

JimmyORCA said:


> Will have better and clearer photos soon, but its finally done.
> 3T LTD handle bar stem and seatpost
> San Marco Limited white Aspide Carbon Seat
> Zero Gravity Olympic Gold Brakes
> Campy SR11
> Lightweight Orca limited edition wheels.



Drool.

Drool.

Drool.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Took it for a spin today, finally remember to take a pic.


----------



## Dajianshan

I feel bad for you with the recent weather in Taipei. You build up a beautiful bike and then it dumps rain on you. It's gotta hurt.


----------



## Big Jim Mac

Love those wheels


----------



## BunnV

JimmyORCA said:


> Took it for a spin today, finally remember to take a pic.


Damn Jimmy,
Your bikes are sick.... all of them. Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

Dajianshan said:


> I feel bad for you with the recent weather in Taipei. You build up a beautiful bike and then it dumps rain on you. It's gotta hurt.


Just saw the news today, going to be a kinda wet week in Taipei again.


----------



## Dajianshan

Did I mention the weather in Taichung has been gorgeously sunny with just a bit of wind. Nothing to keep a fella off his bike. he he he!


----------



## JimmyORCA

I am jealous!!!!
So far this morning only saw a sign of sun out, now its starting to get cloudy again.


----------

